# Solved: SBS 2000 to Server 2012 Upgrade



## psustephie (Mar 16, 2001)

No, seriously.

My office may be the last in the country to still be using Small Business Server 2000. We are reluctantly retiring Old Faithful (probably days before the entire system crashes) and are preparing to enter the new millenium.

We purchased a new Dell T320 server with Server 2012 Essentials installed. Essentials seems like the perfect fit for our small office (8 workstations and a handful of printers). I have enough IT knowledge to be dangerous, so I appreciated how easy the migration sounds.

Microsoft has the nifty-sounding Migration Preparation Tool that I would theoretically install on the source server to make migration even easier. The obvious problem is that the oldest system this is offered for is Server 2003. Unfortunately for me.

Will I be able to use the migration feature on the 2012 server to transfer everything from the old one? Or am I out of luck and need need to set up the 2012 server from scratch and then just import the data files when I'm done?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

For 8 workstations I would just scratch the old domain and create a new one. You will have to dis-join all the workstations from the old domain and join them to the new and them move the domain profiles, but I think it would be less of a headache than trying to migrate, which I do not think is supported anyways. To truly migrate you would need to migrate to 2003, and then to 2012. Not worth the time in my opinion.


----------



## psustephie (Mar 16, 2001)

Makes sense to me....thanks!


----------

